# This should be interesting....



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2021)

Ok...and go!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2021)

I connect metal things with a machine that spits out white hot bright light into bigger things....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2021)

I open doors and close doors.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 25, 2021)

I sit on what’s left of my @$$.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 25, 2021)

Hard to explain what I do but I do it all the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 25, 2021)

I deal with animals and sometimes idiots

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2021)

I played in the mud.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (May 25, 2021)

Ahhhh, nothing any longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (May 25, 2021)

I tried to make the World a better place.... The World resisted...

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 25, 2021)

i'm the junk man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 25, 2021)

i took gaseous substance and turned it into solid substance that floats in the ocean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (May 25, 2021)

Lots of different things, most of them badly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (May 25, 2021)

Me:. You want to do what, with what!!!?

Them: so you think that won't work?

Me: No, it won't, not to mention that it is Illegal!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (May 25, 2021)

I mostly am in charge of keeping my recliner from running off with our couch and once in awhile I have to go play hide and seek with a little white ball.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP (May 25, 2021)

I drive around and pimp product

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 25, 2021)

I beat things out of shape, cut them to size, and shoot things to make them hold still so the next guy can hide them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2021)

I play with shiny things and help people cook.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## drycreek (May 27, 2021)

I told people what to do based on what not to do and now my wife tells me what to do and I do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jonkou (May 27, 2021)

Retired now and do what I want. Last job was hunting animals that shoot back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 28, 2021)

I wear slippers

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Deputydawg (May 31, 2021)

Nothing now but I used to be a trash collector!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 31, 2021)

I have done many jobs in the past 60 years but the one I am doing now is sitting on the porch with my dog at my feet and we are watching my wife mow grass.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2021)

I fix stuff. If it can’t be fixed, I replace stuff.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (May 31, 2021)

CWS said:


> I have done many jobs in the past 60 years but the one I am doing now is sitting on the porch with my dog at my feet and we are watching my wife mow grass.


I like that job

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 2, 2021)

I bought, had built, took care of areas where people relax and play. And boy can they mess up a restroom! Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 2, 2021)

I helped less experienced versions of me do stuff I no longer do so when you flip a switch lights and motors come on.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 2, 2021)

I get to sit on my duff, close my eyes and dream/imagine buildings people want then magically pull costs out my......err.....and then explain to sheeple why it costs so much and takes so long! Good thing for an old man to do, iff'n he don't forget things!!!!


----------



## ScoutDog (Jun 2, 2021)

Talk to college kids about how to make stuff with their hands that aid others do stuff with their legs.


----------

